# 2000 VW GOLF NO SPARK and Shuts off once warm



## autopartsdirectpa (Jun 25, 2008)

I have a 2000 VW GOLF, 2.0 Automatic, The car will only start and run when its cold, no check engine light, it will just Cut out and DIE out of no where once the car reaches Operating Temp, I replaced the Coil pack with a Pep Boys Ignition Coil pack, but that only worked for a day.... so the car died again with the new coil , So what i did was, when the car was still warm, i swapped the old coil back in real fast, since the old coil was COLD i figured the car would start back up, nope still wont start, so i now know its not a coil pack..... i can not figure out why the car will not get no spark.... The car will start fine when cold, and will run great, but once warm, the Spark will just cut out and car will die, it will only crank when at operating temp, just wont start back up once warm and will not run.... Until the car is cool or cold again after the tem gauge goes back down.... The new pep boys coil pack lasted a full day and did not cut out when at operating Temp, is it possible the PepBoys COIL is faulty? any help please let me know....
any body know what the problem is ? a relay ? Temp Sensor? im lost ....
thanks for any help.....









_Modified by autopartsdirectpa at 6:04 AM 6-25-2008_


_Modified by autopartsdirectpa at 6:04 AM 6-25-2008_


----------



## digraph (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: 2000 VW GOLF NO SPARK and Shuts off once warm (autopartsdirectpa)*

My first guess would be a fuel relay gets hot and shuts off, or something else in the fuel system.
I'm biased toward pointing my finger at fuel pump relays dying cuz mine died about a year ago. Your car is the same age, so ymaybe they go bad after 8 years. Plus, the relay is easy to diagnose: borrow a friends, or yank yours and put it in the freezer for a few minutes, then replace.
Or else, a new one is just a few dollars and you don't have to get dirty replacing it.


----------



## autopartsdirectpa (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: 2000 VW GOLF NO SPARK and Shuts off once warm (digraph)*

where would the Fuel Relay be located? 

thanks


----------



## Dub'tastic (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: 2000 VW GOLF NO SPARK and Shuts off once warm (autopartsdirectpa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autopartsdirectpa* »_I have a 2000 VW GOLF, 2.0 Automatic, The car will only start and run when its cold, no check engine light, it will just Cut out and DIE out of no where once the car reaches Operating Temp, I replaced the Coil pack with a Pep Boys Ignition Coil pack, but that only worked for a day.... so the car died again with the new coil , So what i did was, when the car was still warm, i swapped the old coil back in real fast, since the old coil was COLD i figured the car would start back up, nope still wont start, so i now know its not a coil pack..... i can not figure out why the car will not get no spark.... The car will start fine when cold, and will run great, but once warm, the Spark will just cut out and car will die, it will only crank when at operating temp, just wont start back up once warm and will not run.... Until the car is cool or cold again after the tem gauge goes back down.... The new pep boys coil pack lasted a full day and did not cut out when at operating Temp, is it possible the PepBoys COIL is faulty? any help please let me know....
any body know what the problem is ? a relay ? Temp Sensor? im lost ....
thanks for any help.....









_Modified by autopartsdirectpa at 6:04 AM 6-25-2008_

_Modified by autopartsdirectpa at 6:04 AM 6-25-2008_
I have the same problem on my wifes. If you figure it out let me know


----------



## Dub'tastic (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: 2000 VW GOLF NO SPARK and Shuts off once warm (Dub'tastic)*

#167 rely well it is for my jetta replaced and works....


----------



## humblecounty360 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: 2000 VW GOLF NO SPARK and Shuts off once warm (autopartsdirectpa)*

i have a 2000 vw gls jetta aeg.. and my car wouldn't run after the engine got to 190* so i took it in to the vw dealership and they told me it was because my crank sensor was out..it would drive fine from a cold start but after it hit mid temp it shut down.. try seeing if that sensor is working or not.. sorry if this didnt help


----------



## autopartsdirectpa (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: 2000 VW GOLF NO SPARK and Shuts off once warm (humblecounty360)*

Thanks for everyone that helped, it turned out to be my Crank Sensor....
thanks for all the help, it was greatly appreciated


----------

